# UUC Swaybarbarians quick n dirty review



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Just had these buggers installed thanks to the help of bbh03.

Ride home was mostly highway so only really checked out the off ramp. High speed turn-in is much improved and chasis lean cut more then half. 

It's funny, overall it seems firmer but with no harshness. Will know more after a few more days of use. Current settings are full stiff front, Soft rear. 

As for the install, lack of torque specs (for rear) and instructions was disapointing. The specs we are given from UUC's site are for a e36 M3 and don't apply to the e46. TIS shows higher values for both bracket and link. Fortunately MY330i site had these, but nothing for the rear. Think from start-finish (including test drive X2 and link adjustments) was 3-4 hours for 2 people.

So far I'm really happy with them. Thanks again Brian!


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Yep, mine are on too. Here's my lame-ass review of the install and driving impressions:

From here

Almost everything went as planned, but the damn bracket did not want to go over the bushing far enough to get the bolt connected. 
If I had a small clamp, it would have been simple.

That's when the temperature dropped 10 degrees and it started raining.

Finally I got it, and took it for a drive. It's hard to get a good impression on all-season tires in the pouring rain, but there's definitely less body roll, and less understeer. The tail kicks out much easier than before. (It's set to stiff front and rear).


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

In terms of settings, mine are full stiff all around, and I notice the change quite bit. The things that I used to do to reduce understeer will now induce oversteer. :fruit:

At first I was thinking this might be a bit too much and I should dial it back for street driving. But now I'm starting to like the idea of leaving it becuase it makes me think about both understeer AND oversteer when driving. The old way, I never worried about oversteer, and would do stupid things and get away with it because of the huge understeer bias. 

Getting used to driving a more balanced car will make me more prepared when oversteer does occur.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Well just had a little fun at lunch today. Went over to the old Hadley site and did a couple of the usual turns (no signs of new tenants or anything..liars!)

It's a weird sensation having less body roll thru the corners. On entry maybe a hint of understeer. Exiting had a bit of power oversteer even with dsc on. Keep in mind this is on my M2's, 225 all around. I think the non-staggered setup really evened the handling out.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Elwood said:


> Current settings are full stiff front, Soft rear.


You big wimp!! :gay: (j/k) Go set that rear bar to full stiff and go out and have some fun!! 

Over the weekend, I installed my rear RD bar and set it to full stiff and set my front RD bar to full stiff. I'm going to run this for awhile, play with the different settings and try to find out what works best for my setup.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Andy said:


> You big wimp!! :gay: (j/k) Go set that rear bar to full stiff and go out and have some fun!!


 Coming from someone who's been running without a rear bar?


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Elwood said:


> Coming from someone who's been running without a rear bar?


Touché


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

why would you choose that kit over GC?  :loco:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> why would you choose that kit over GC?  :loco:


 rumratt found a bargain = dirt cheap. Plus if they don't work I can club Rob next time he shows to an event.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> why would you choose that kit over GC?  :loco:


You asking us or Andy?


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

God darn rear endlinks are still rubbing after 3 adjustments. Gonna run out of threads soon.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

End links are now as short as possible and rear bushings have been regreased+tef tape. Think the clunking might be gone, and praying the rub is gone. Will know after I find some typical fawt up NJ roads.

Winter tire pressures are currently a bit wack. Need to get them straight and then I can start tunning the bars. Oversteer during casual driving is a bit much atm! Hopefully I can get it closer to the balance it had before - fairly neutral.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Finally at 100%. My car must be a freak of nature. Even when the links were bottomed out, I was still getting interference. Rob confirmed this (after he crawled on the ground to check it out!) I now have end links from the M3 bars and all is well with the world. Thanks Rob!

With all this fudging around, I have had a chance to experiment with all the rear bar positions. (The front staying at full stiff)

Full soft: just a touch of oversteer cured easily with tire pressure change. 

Full stiff: over abundant oversteer. Car REALLY wants to turn now. Kinda nice in a freaky way but had real potential for o'shoot moments. 

Mid setting: Best of both worlds. Not as mushy as full soft but not as high strung as full stiff. 

Going to keep mid setting for now. Hopefully it'll translate well to my autox wheel combo (235x4) and keep me from my stupid moments when I have the staggered summers on (225/245). Further tweaking once autox season fires up.


----------

